# How many years of FBAR?



## swaldman (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi,

I'm a UK citizen currently resident in the UK. During 2019 I lived and worked in the US for long enough that I count as a "US Person" for tax purposes for that year. I had not been to the US for nearly ten years prior to the start of 2019. I have savings in the UK.

The accountants who have been preparing my US taxes have told me about the FBAR requirements, and they have recommended that I file FBAR not just for 2019, but for the last six years. 

Does this make any sense? Why would the IRS care about my "foreign" bank account for five years when I was not in any way connected to the USA?

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It doesn't make sense. And presumably if you are now back in the UK and not a US citizen, you won't be filing US taxes or FBARs in future years.


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

swaldman said:


> The accountants who have been preparing my US taxes have told me about the FBAR requirements, and they have recommended that I file FBAR not just for 2019, but for the last six years.
> 
> Does this make any sense? ...


Based on the information you've given, none whatsoever. Fire them on the spot. Seriously.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

As others have said..

FinCen 114 reporting is only required by U.S. citizens, resident aliens, trusts, estates, and domestic entities that have an interest in foreign financial accounts and meet the reporting threshold. If you are a non-resident alien, you no longer have a reporting requirement

If you are a non-resident alien (and by all sounds of it you are) the only conceivable way you would have a Form 8938 filing requirements as a non-resident alien is if you have elected to be treated as a resident alien - which doesn't sound like its the case.

I would be asking some serious questions of your CPA - if they cannot get simply filing requirements right, what hope have they of getting the more complicated stuff right.


----------

